#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Find the University Which Suits you Like I Did

## Satya_Baral

hey folks Overhere ,
last year this time i was super confused to find the right  university for me as i didnt crack Jee Or such good University Exams , a  friend of mine then suggested about getmyuni where you can find reviews  of various university in India/Abroad on various fields by the students  of the same university 
I would also suggest you guys to keep calm and find the best university you want to opt for 
website link - http://www.faadooengineers.com/colleges/





  Similar Threads: Searching for a Right Job! Which suits you the best Find the University Which Suits you Make The Right Decision By Selecting the Best University That Suits You ! Searching for a Right Job! Which suits you the best Searching for a Right Job! Which suits you the best

----------

